# Need help with Eheim 2213 filter



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I got a used Eheim 2213 filter and need some advice from those of you who've used or currently use one. Everything is functional but I can't close the lid over the sealing ring. As in I can't compress the ring to get the clips into place. Is this a sign of an old ring that needs to be replaced perhaps? I know some rubbers get tough with age. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that's weird are you sure you are using it right? as in are you filling it with water then trying to close the lid? if you are you are not suppose to. If you are not doing that maybe you have to much media and that's the reason you can't close it, The oring just seals it from leaking it shouldn't prevent you from closing unless the oring is kinked somewhere.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I figured it out. The sealing ring doesn't belong to this filter!! And I wasted a couple of hours trying to figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------

